# bamboo shark egg



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

hey i have a new shark egg and it was time for it to hacth so i let it out and then the shark did not move it was curled and looks like it not breathing.
did anyone have a promble like me. i what to konw if its normal.

thanks the king fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not familliar how sharks hatch, But i am pretty sure you should have let it break out on its own. They do move around before they are ready to hatch. Ya probably opened up too soon.


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

i did let it out on time but the egg sack was not there it already eat the egg sack. but . i got a new one for free . i will try to get pics of my new egg.its moving now i know how its alive.

thanks the king fish


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

why would you break open the egg yourself


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

BECAUSE the person that sold me it told me if there is no egg sack it time to hacth

thanks the king fish


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

i am going to have some pics hopefuly

thanks the king fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck! Hope ya have a big enough tank for him.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I always thought that a shark opened it's egg by itself, just like in nature









But I'm curious for the pics


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

here goes mine










Normaly it should be able to get out.. They mostly do it at night time(when no lights are on and no activities around...)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> here goes mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...












and what type of egg sack is that


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

*and what type of egg sack is that*

Its a Chiloscyllium punctatum, Banded Cat Shark/Brownbanded Bamboo Shark egg..

If you take close look at the egg, you'll notice embryo inside the sack.. Depending on water flow ant temp. it can take up to 6 months for baby shark to hatch.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

I think you should let nature take its course. Let the shark hatch by itself like it does in the wild. But I read that the hard part in keeping shark eggs is getting the baby to start eatting once it is hatched. Good luck to you.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

thats so cool... how big do they get by the way?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jonscilz said:


> thats so cool... how big do they get by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here u go


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

What would be a good tank size for one of these im not asking for the min tank size I would like to know what would be ideal but realastic for an aquarium.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

hey king fish i am not sure what ure pet store is telling u but u should not be manually hatching the eggs if they are not strong enuff to break free from the shell they are not going to live anyways

this might seem rude but i have heard of crazier u are keeping these in saltwater right


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

now i konw what to do i could see the shark inside the egg moving it gots a egg sack.thats my new egg


----------

